# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  PP Andalucía propone que se convoque una cumbre urgente para alcanzar un pacto por el agua

## Embalses

*PP Andalucía propone que se convoque una cumbre urgente para alcanzar un pacto por el agua    	* 
10-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

El Grupo Parlamentario Popular defenderá el próximo jueves en el Pleno de la Cámara una proposición no de Ley en la pedirá al Parlamento que inste a la Junta de Andalucía a exigir al Gobierno de la Nación la convocatoria urgente de una cumbre de presidentes autonómicos, con la finalidad de alcanzar un "gran pacto por el agua" que ponga en común una política basada en la solidaridad interterritorial e igualdad de derechos .

En la iniciativa, a la que tuvo acceso Europa Press, el PP-A solicita también que se demande al Estado que recupere la planificación hidrológica nacional como base de la política del agua, abriendo de inmediato un proceso de diálogo y negociación con todas las partes implicadas que permitan alcanzar acuerdos estables para satisfacer los déficits hídricos y las necesidades sociales de todos los territorios y de todos los ciudadanos de España.

Asimismo, los populares también pedirán al Parlamento que muestre su respaldo a cuantas actuaciones e infraestructuras entre territorios sean necesarias para garantizar el agua para todos, "de manera responsable y sostenible", en especial los trasvases desde la cuenca del Ebro a la Comunidad Valenciana, Región de Murcia y Andalucía, y del Tajo-Segura hacia las comarcas de Levante y Almanzora.

En la exposición de motivos de la iniciativa, el PP-A considera que el agua y su suficiencia, como factor de cohesión social y de solidaridad interterritorial, ha de contemplarse como cuestión de Estado, "de ahí que la solución de los problemas del agua en España exija, por tanto, una política de Estado global, que garantice los principios constitucionales de igualdad y solidaridad y que sea integradora".

Además, los populares sostienen que España dispone de agua suficiente para satisfacer todas las necesidades pero inciden en que su distribución en régimen natural es "muy desigual, tanto en el espacio como en el tiempo".

----------

